# Tiger Barbs



## sunrae123 (Oct 4, 2018)

We have 2 tiger barbs in a freshwater aquarium with other fish. We think they have babies, but aren't sure. One of them like guards the other one that is inside of a hiding place, we can't see inside.Do they protect their young that way?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

No they are egg scatters... it sounds to me like its territorial aggression, which is probably due to only having a pair. In larger numbers, they tend not to pick out a single fish (like pairs or trios) so if you have more room in the tank, consider getting 4-5 (plus! They do great in schools above 20 individuals) to ease the aggression on the victim.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Agreed 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Edit. I meant 10 not 20! But 20 individuals would be an impressive sight and even better than 10!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

